# The Machinerys' Handbook (History)



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2017)

In the last few months some quests for which copy they should get has been met with great personal choices. I would like to take it a step further and make the quest your personal choice.

 #1  What will you need for information. This is the major issue because some technology has been dropped as it is no longer used. Also, much has been added over the years.

 I am a collector of the Handbook, I have all editions except the #2 Edition. Editions 1 thru 4 all were printed in 1914. Edition 5 came in 1915. The average time between Editions is 4 years.

 This link will help all of you in your search for the right one. It encompasses Editions 1 thru 29. Edition 30 is the new guy on the block, he came out in 2016.

http://www.anvilfire.com/bookrev/index.php?bodyName=ind_pres/machine.htm&titleName=Collective Review of over 90 years of Machinerys Handbook

 "Billy G"


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking into the history I only recently realized that it is the Machinery's Handbook (i.e. the possessive not the plural) - I had been mis using the name for years.
It was originally published by the publisher of Machinary magazine (or probably a periodical back then) as their accompanying handbook - so it is the Handbook belonging to Machinary magazine - Machinary's Handbook.

Not trying to be the grammar police (I'm definitely not qualified), but I just found the history of the name interesting.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes, I misspelled it to see if anyone would see the mistake. From the inception (Edition #1) the book has been published by "Industrial Press". I have a #1 and it's reprint. They are exactly the same.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MrDan (Feb 16, 2017)

Interesting. When I finally got around to purchasing my own copy It didn't even occur to me I might want a copy that was not the latest, I just ordered the current version...


----------



## garysue46 (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a note the newer version of the Machinary's Handbook don't have formulas for hole patterns which I think is disappointing.I bought a 18th edition in trade school
however I needed to have a reference for some split pins and had to buy the 29th edition. The 18 edition only cost me 16.00 brand new The 29th edition was around 80.00
My how things change,


----------



## MrDan (Feb 16, 2017)

garysue46 said:


> don't have formulas for hole patterns



Ah, but there's an app for that!


----------



## garysue46 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks,
At the time  _didn't do smart phone, was totally old school  Ive updated since. Thanks anyway_


----------



## royesses (Feb 16, 2017)

I occasionally look for older versions in decent shape at reasonable cost. It is very interesting comparing the volumes and what they feel needs to be removed from newer editions. It can be an expensive hobby. I can't imagine how they collect all that data and get it organized and structured for mass printing. I think it would make a great how it's made episode.

Roy


----------



## MrDan (Feb 16, 2017)

garysue46 said:


> Thanks,
> At the time  _didn't do smart phone, was totally old school  Ive updated since. Thanks anyway_



Yup, my comment was somewhat tongue-in cheek. I tend to be old skool - I used my old flip phone until I wore it out, didn't see the need to upgrade just because there was a newer, cooler phone...


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm more old-school than many of the "old guys" around here...I don't even own a cell phone! Need to find an older version of the MH that has info that was eliminated from the new ones.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 17, 2017)

By the way, I'm 33 years old.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 17, 2017)

Go with an Edition 5. Stuff didn't really start to disappear till Edition 6. 5s appear on ebay quite frequently. Anything lower than 5 will be scarcer than hens teeth. I don't have a cell phone either and I'm 71.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Feb 17, 2017)

Randall Marx said:


> I'm more old-school than many of the "old guys" around here...I don't even own a cell phone! Need to find an older version of the MH that has info that was eliminated from the new ones.



Thought I was the only one that doesn't have a cell phone. People can not believe I do not own one. Sorry, back to topic.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Bill...will keep an eye out for those.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 17, 2017)

I live in a  hole. If I had a cell phone I'd have to Wifi it to my computer. I live half way up a hill, cannot see the horizon from my house. And I'm 78. migawd, that's a record. 78 RPM, I mean.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 18, 2017)

I like the older ones as my hobby is working on very old boat motors and some of the threads/profiles are not listed in the new books...Machining was different in 1910 than it is now...Wish I had a Delorean


----------



## projectnut (Feb 25, 2017)

I have several editions of the Machinery's Handbook in both print and PDF format.  In total I have 15 printed editions from 1 to 26.  There are another half a dozen in PDF format up to edition 29.  I have the ones I use most often in both formats.  I like the fact that I can look up a formula, dimension, or profile in the printed edition then print off a copy of the page from the PDF version.  It saves wear and tear on the printed ones.

Like others much of the repair and fabrication I do is on older equipment.  Some pieces date back to the early 20th century and use now obsolete thread fastener sizes, and tapers.  If you visit e bay there always seem to be a number of editions available in both the printed and electronic format.  The key is to be patient.  Some sellers ask outrageous prices for books that are so badly worn and deteriorated they wouldn't even books make good scrap paper.  Others are selling like new for a song.  The most I've paid is #80.00 for a new book from a book store.  Most used books in like new condition go for between $25.00 and $40.00.

Today when I searched "Machinery's Handbook" on eBay there were over 400 offerings.  I'm sure some are pocket manuals or other offerings, but there are certainly a wide number to choose from.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 25, 2017)

If anyone wants to see a .pdf copy of the 5th Edition version there is one here:
http://www.woodworkslibrary.com/rep...k_for_machine_shop_and_drafting_room_1914.pdf


----------

